# Hot n fast Beef ribs



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2017)

Last few cooks I've been smoking beef ribs hot n fast and cut as individual ribs. 325 pit temp.

These have been some of the best ribs I've ever had! Taking the ribs to an IT of 190-200, takes about 90 minutes.  Seasoning on all sides, tender damn good!

These are at 150 right now. SPOG, gonna hit them with my Korean hot wing sauce when they reach 185.
































More in a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 6, 2017)

DS2003, Looking mighty fine, I wish I could find meaty beef ribs out here in the willywacks .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2017)

And done!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wild west (Apr 6, 2017)

Looks great. Share your sauce please.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2017)

wild west said:


> Looks great. Share your sauce please.



It can be found in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258559/korean-sticky-wings


----------



## wild west (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 6, 2017)

Those sure look good Chase. I'm a believer in hot and fast also.

T


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2017)

Very nice looking ribs.

Any I have a bunch of cross cut ribs in the freezer I am still tring to master.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Those sure look good Chase. I'm a believer in hot and fast also.
> 
> T



Thanks Tom!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Very nice looking ribs.
> 
> 
> Any I have a bunch of cross cut ribs in the freezer I am still tring to master.



Thanks Adam!


----------



## b-one (Apr 6, 2017)

Great looking beef toothpicks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2017)

b-one said:


> Great looking beef toothpicks!



Thanks Bone! They were tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2017)

Those look fantastic Case!

It looks like if you cook them hot & fast they don't shrink up so much.

Is that true or were they just very meaty ribs?

I've switched to hot & fast on butts & brisket, so I'll have to give this a try!

Point!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 7, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Those look fantastic Case!
> 
> It looks like if you cook them hot & fast they don't shrink up so much.
> 
> ...



These  were just that meaty. I have had some less meaty ones shrink more. These weren't the typical Dino bones I get. These were whole BSR's that the butcher hadn't cut yet. 

Cooking them Individually really is tasty. You get seasoning and bark all around. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2017)

Those look Mighty Tasty, from here, Case!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I got a bunch of Dino Beef Singles in the Freezer---I might have to follow you on this one!!

Nice Job,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 7, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Those look Mighty Tasty, from here, Case!! :drool ---:points:
> 
> I got a bunch of Dino Beef Singles in the Freezer---I might have to follow you on this one!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear!  I really think they are the best beef ribs I've had even with just SPOG.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 7, 2017)

I missed the beginning of this, and I'm kind of glad I did!  Beef ribs are WONDERFUL things to behold, and all I can find down here look like they came from an anorexic dairy cow!

Those look really good!  NIce work for sure sir!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I missed the beginning of this, and I'm kind of glad I did!  Beef ribs are WONDERFUL things to behold, and all I can find down here look like they came from an anorexic dairy cow!
> 
> Those look really good!  NIce work for sure sir!


That's because every time they get a decent Texas Herd together, Mr Favor yells, "Head 'em Up--Move 'em Out !!"



Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 7, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> That's because every time they get a decent Texas Herd together, Mr Favor yells, "Head 'em Up--Move 'em Out !!"
> 
> Bear









You're pretty close to the truth!


----------



## tropics (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks great to me mouth is watering. Points Prime Rib on sale my me $4.77 lb.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 7, 2017)

tropics said:


> Looks great to me mouth is watering. Points Prime Rib on sale my me $4.77 lb.
> Richie



Thanks Richie!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 7, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I missed the beginning of this, and I'm kind of glad I did!  Beef ribs are WONDERFUL things to behold, and all I can find down here look like they came from an anorexic dairy cow!
> 
> Those look really good!  NIce work for sure sir!



We could always mail you some! You could show them to your Butcher and let him know that your wife is theeating to move to Oregon if they don't step it up!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 7, 2017)

Wow oh wow.  I spewed points all OVER this thread. 

That's it.  I'm going to have to find a butcher willing to cut ribs like those.  What I can buy down here is only fit for a dog's chew toy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 7, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Wow oh wow.  I spewed points all OVER this thread.
> 
> That's it.  I'm going to have to find a butcher willing to cut ribs like those.  What I can buy down here is only fit for a dog's chew toy.



Thank you!


----------



## disco (Apr 11, 2017)

Righteous ribs, Case!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2017)

Disco said:


> Righteous ribs, Case!
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 11, 2017)

Holey mother of beef ribs!!! Good lookin cow Case! Them looked good without the sauce, then BAM! Mind blown with the Korean glaze!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Holey mother of beef ribs!!! Good lookin cow Case! Them looked good without the sauce, then BAM! Mind blown with the Korean glaze!


Thank you!

I rarely sauce, but I had it in my mind that I wanted sweet heat! I did take a nibble off one bone before saucing and they were great with just SPOG on them, my usual go to.


----------

